

NuCaptcha: Captcha with flash. - makmanalp
http://mashable.com/2010/08/06/nucaptcha/

======
tnorthcutt
Interesting idea, but not exactly accessible for lots of mobile devices.
Pretty bloated compared to image-based captchas as well.

